# Horseshoe Font??



## Nettie (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can find a horseshoe font? Or more specifically the letter U in the shape of a horsehoe..aprox. .50" tall. Not having any luck on the embroidery sites out there so far.. Appreciate any leads!
Nettie


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never seen a font like that. Probably be easier and faster if you digitize (or have someone) the design.


----------



## Nettie (Mar 3, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing- then I received a message from another member... Would you believe that someone took the time to make up a horseshoe for me?? People on this forum are absolutely amazing!! Thanks again!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, I have to admit this is the best forum I have found. Everyone here is so helpful to everyone else. It really makes you feel like there is real hope for world peace.


----------

